# Can you tell the difference?



## twistertail (Jul 30, 2007)

How much difference does the type of wood make?  I have only used mesquite and hickory and have never had a side by side comparison of the same type of meat at the same time so dont really know how big a difference there is.  I have some apple wood but have not used it yet.  If I did 3 boston butts at the same time in 3 different smokers one with hickory, one with mesquite and one with apple all with the same rub how much different would they taste?


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 30, 2007)

Sure you could tell the difference! 
Hickory is the standard, and you can overdo it, but it is hard to beat. Apple is really nice. Pecan is very mellow. Cherry is a sweet smoke that is fine. I personally do not care much for mesquite. See, it's all personal taste.
You need to try some different woods. And try them with different meats.


----------



## twistertail (Jul 30, 2007)

So do the fruit woods make the meat taste like the fruit or just a more mild smoke taste?


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 30, 2007)

Check out "Barbeque Woods" in the "How To" box on the left side of the main page. 
Jeff refers to a "fruity" flavor. I can't say I get that, but the different woods produce different smoke flavors that are very good. You can mix woods also, and get some great flavor.
Only way to know about them is to try them. You won't ruin anything doing it. Get some and go for it!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is a link that may help you
http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Basic...lavorChart.pdf


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm into cherry, no, I don't get a sweet like cherry pie taste, but it's a more mild flavor than your hickory and mesquite.  I think mesquite is too strong, maybe for a beef roast or something really strong and big...try oak mixed with some cherry or apple!


----------



## plazdiddy (Jul 30, 2007)

the differences in wood characteristics are subtle, but some meats and rubs just beg to be coupled with a specific flavor of smoke.  for example, mesquite and chicken just dont jive but cherry/apple/hickory really make the meat sing.  i like to think of different woods as being lighter or darker on the scale, mesquite being on one polar end and the fruitwoods way on the other side.  compare it to white and red wines in food pairing and youll get an idea of what im talking about.  experiment with it long enough and youll get an idea of what level of smoke youll need in whichever scenario.


----------



## keywesmoke (Jul 30, 2007)

I only use apple and occasionally hickory when I'm out of apple.  Apple seems to go with everything, a milder smoke. I don't like mesquite either, it's strong and bitter. Some others love it.


----------



## low&slow (Jul 30, 2007)

I love mesquite.....but Im also a native Texan.
I use mostly pecan though cause I like the flavor and I get the wood for free.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

i just looked @ a website & found out i have sugar maple,apple,peach,wild cherry & pear(all those trees in my back yard in my porch pics)and a downed hickory... breaking out the chainsaw tomorrow. used some of the maple already but didn't know the smell.. whoohoo.


----------



## low&slow (Jul 30, 2007)

Gypsy,
Peach is excellent!!! I got to try some when my neighbors peach tree got hit by lightning and he had to trim it. He also has a pear tree, but I cant convince him to cut me a few branches off.
Never used any maple, I have a maple tree but its only about 6 feet tall.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

i like the maple but i'd trade ya for somepecan any day.. man i miss pecan around here... maybe i should buy some pecans & use the shells w/ mesquite.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 30, 2007)

*I just checked out your, my space site, nice job!!  Thats the most unique "smoking" song I have heard. I must admit, my mind wasn't exactly on a smoker though!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Terry*


----------



## low&slow (Jul 30, 2007)

Isnt that a great smoker song. I heard that and just laughed the entire time.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

i joined your myspace low.


----------



## low&slow (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok, I accepted ya.


----------



## twistertail (Aug 1, 2007)

I did some ABTs and Italian sausages yesterday with apple wood and they were GREAT!  The ABTs I couldnt really tell a difference from the other ones I have done and it was the first time I have done Italian sausages so I guess I dont have a really good comparison but the smoke flavor was outstanding!  I couldnt believe how nice the sausages looked, they browned up really nice and had a great looking smoke ring.  They looked almost too good to eat, almost!


----------



## chris_harper (Aug 2, 2007)

low, i requested to add you as a friend, too.


----------



## chris_harper (Aug 2, 2007)

gypsy and big arm, what is y'all's myspace ids? click my link in my sig and add me, if'n y'all want to.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 2, 2007)

low&slow
I put in my request also. By the way, excellent choice in the brand of camo for your myspace background !!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 2, 2007)

yer there chris. yeah mossy- yer on mine too- plus ya got some serious cooking friends on yer site.


----------



## jethro (Aug 4, 2007)

I love mesquite but use it sparingly as it will overpower if used too heavily. I think my favorite is pecan but getting harder to find at a decent price, my all around mainstay is definetly mesquite


----------



## ron50 (Aug 6, 2007)

I think it's a very individual thing plus it depends on what you are smoking.
I love hickory and hickory and apple mixed for pork, and hickory and cherry mixed for birds.

I just bought a bunch of pecan after reading that it was like a "hickory lite" but to my taste it's much much milder then hickory. It is fun to experiment though.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 6, 2007)

mesquite takes some knowhow to use right.you can over do it easily, being from texas i also love our 3 native oaks(post,live,& scrub- thats red & white for ya non natives- also live oak can get a "virus"- moldy bark- don't use that- greenish bark ), pecan is great but can be overdone too. it's a simple thing that (not sounding like a know it all)i hope helps.... the darker & harder the wood....  maybe pre-burn & just add the coals... yer still getting smoke & (more importantly)taste...


----------



## alaskatoy (Sep 1, 2007)

I know the thread is aging, but, has anyone tried almond?  Thanks.


----------



## ba_loko (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeah, I've had an almond before.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  J/K!  I haven't smoked with it, but I'd try it if it were available.

To me, wood pairing with meat is no different than pairing wines with meats when they reach the table.  It DOES matter to the pallete.


----------



## roger (Sep 9, 2007)

Even though I live in S. Louisiana I was born and raised in Texas. I still like to use mesquite for my brisket. Now living where I live I have access to many types of oak along with hickory and pecan. I've never had a chance to use any fruit wood to smoke with but hickory has always worked well with pork and oak has worked quite well poultry.


----------



## zapper (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes, you can usually tell the difference between smoking woods. All it takes is a couple of samples and you are on your way to becoming a wood smoke conosuire (SP)

One of the best ways is to over smoke something and get a really strong taste of the wood one time, and then for some reason the taste will be eaiser to recogonize the next time. Juuuuuuuuust kidding. Well sort of, I mean don't do it on purpose that is.


I like to run with Hickory, I don't know why, I just do. Maybe it is kind of the "East of the River Mainstay" Alot of stuff is hickory smoked, so it seems that Hickory is kind of the defacto standard. However it seems that Mesquite is also a standard in another region. Funny though, most regions will tend to use what they have.


A comparison chart may be in order, but it will take a trained palate to describe consistantly the flavors of each wood. And it also is true that some meats do better with specific woods.


I use Hickory for the base smoke description when I talk of other smokes, like saying that Pecan is Hickory Lite or that Oak is Hickory bitter. I think that Mesquite is sometimes Hickory and dust and alot of the fruit woods seem to be Hickory and water, however I swear that I can almost taste apple fruit with apple wood (go figure) I have had Maple go from a very mild smoke all of the way to a very bitter smoke. You just never know 100% what will happen with any given wood or condition


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 9, 2007)

*Hey Chris, sorry,I just saw this.  I don't have a myspace ID. I just saw your profile today though, I had too smile more than once. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*


----------

